# Tear gas incoming!



## anbeck (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi there,

this photo was taken during riots here in Toulouse as the leader of the extreme right here in France, Jean-Marie Le Pen, visited the city in the course of his presidential election campaign:







For those interested in more photos and the full story, the whole photo esay is available here:
http://www.photografree.net/en/lepen/lepen.php


Thanks a lot for your feedback!!
André


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow..... powerful image.


----------



## 1986 (Mar 30, 2007)

Very powerful..nice photo


----------



## chris82 (Mar 30, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 1, 2007)

AWSOME !!!! you rock..


----------



## quad b (Apr 1, 2007)

you have some amazing photographs on your site. nice work


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 2, 2007)

mmmmhhhhhhhhhh, political desent.

nice work.


----------



## Brokepilot (Apr 2, 2007)

Absolutely amazing pictures.  Don't know what else to say.  You are doing something I would love to do, but I don't have the time or guts.  

I have to ask you though, how bad was the tear gas?  I've been gassed a few times and it is never fun.  How did it effect your ability to get the shots that you were after?  Sorry these may be newbie questions, but that is the first thing that I thought of when I saw your first photo.


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 2, 2007)

I like how the police look like they're enjoying it.... (i pry would be too if i got to spray a bunch of angry people in the face.. haha) awesome photo!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 3, 2007)

odd method of application.  In the states our tear gas is in a canister much like a grenade, and is usually thrown/rolled/shot into the crowd so that the officers are as far away as possible.

Amazing picture though.  If it was windy I bet you had teary eyes after that one.


----------



## Fate (Apr 7, 2007)

Great shot,

Your site is amazing.. seriously, i aspire to capture the action in that sort of way. good job!

Dave


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 7, 2007)

_I like how the police look like they're enjoying it

_Everyone should enjoy their work.  It looks like pepper spray and I don't think I would like to be the guy on the receiving end.  That stuff hurts.

Good shot.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 18, 2007)

Andre-

Great stuff.  Keep up the good work.  If more people were as socially responsible as you this world would be a better place.  I have passed on photografree.net to many here in California.

Gary


----------



## neogfx (May 12, 2007)

Really stunning image. Nice capture.


----------



## DeepSpring (May 12, 2007)

Amazing picture.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (May 13, 2007)

One of the most powerful images I've ever seen. No lies.


----------

